# IMAGE Skincare VITAL C hydrating hand and body lotion



## Dawn (Oct 28, 2018)

With the chilly weather approaching, hand lotion is a must to keep in your purse. *IMAGE Skincare VITAL C hydrating hand and body lotion* has you covered. This quenching and luxurious moisturizing lotion features four highly active forms of Vitamin C along with anti-aging ingredients. It goes beyond hydrating to treat and target telltale signs of aging on the body too. Physicians formulated the lotion for dry and dehydrated skin on hands, feet and body, sensitive skin and redness-prone skin. ($38; IMAGESkincare.com.)


----------

